# King Bettas



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw a couple of them at petco when I went yesterday and they looked neat, although a bit dull colored (Probably from the stress of those tiny cups)


Does anyone know how big they can get?

Im leaning towards getting 1 for my 29 gallon since I only want one center fish in it and bettas are generally pretty fabulous 
The 20$ proce tag is a bit much though x.x


Id want this betta to be fairly large though, dont want him looking lost in there XD


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

the king betta I got for my mom was only $14. Are you sure it wasn't a Giant HMPK? I got my giant HMPK at Petco for about $20. He's pretty big. I haven't measured him but he looks to be at least 3 in. Here he is next to the king I got for my mom


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats pretty impressive :O


Im still debating between having a betta with a small school of something or having 2 goldfish in my tank. Leaning towards the goldfish since I have 17 bettas already but the kings are so prettyyyyyy


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I would recommend the betta, though it also happens to be my dream fish... lol. I don't really like goldfish too much, but if you do get them, keep in mind that the 29 gallon won't be big enough in the long run...


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> I would recommend the betta, though it also happens to be my dream fish... lol. I don't really like goldfish too much, but if you do get them, keep in mind that the 29 gallon won't be big enough in the long run...



Im really tempted to get the betta, Id want a school of neon tetras with him though and those are hit and miss with them x.x


Ive been researching Ryukins specifically, they dont get as big as most goldfish and stay only about 6-7 inches and 2 can live in a 29g happily ^^

Im worried about the filthiness though XD
Its the one thing thats keeping me on the fence.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Im really tempted to get the betta, Id want a school of neon tetras with him though and those are hit and miss with them x.x
> 
> 
> Ive been researching Ryukins specifically, they dont get as big as most goldfish and stay only about 6-7 inches and 2 can live in a 29g happily ^^
> ...


I was just going to say how dirty they are. lol. You would need an amazing filter or very frequent water changes. To much work for me. lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> the king betta I got for my mom was only $14. Are you sure it wasn't a Giant HMPK? I got my giant HMPK at Petco for about $20. He's pretty big. I haven't measured him but he looks to be at least 3 in. Here he is next to the king I got for my mom




Holy crap, thats a HUGE betta.:|. Thats awesomely scary!
*I want one.*


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

A 29 gal would be the smallest tank a ryukin could stay in. I have 1 ryukin along with a veiltail in a 55 gal (I want to get an oranda, too). I'm baised, tho, because I love ryukins, so I would say get the goldfish. ^-^

As for the messyness, it can be helped with the right plants and large water changes. Planting stuff like hornwort, duckweed, anacharis, and water sprite that are all nitrate-zappers do wonders for the nitrate. You'll still need weekly 25%-40% water changes, tho.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> I was just going to say how dirty they are. lol. You would need an amazing filter or very frequent water changes. To much work for me. lol.


Ive got double filtration, one of them being for a 45 gallon 
And I like them enough that Im willing to put in the work 






BeautifulBetta said:


> Holy crap, thats a HUGE betta.:|. Thats awesomely scary!
> *I want one.*


I KNOW
Theyre so pretty *A*






thekoimaiden said:


> A 29 gal would be the smallest tank a ryukin could stay in. I have 1 ryukin along with a veiltail in a 55 gal (I want to get an oranda, too). I'm baised, tho, because I love ryukins, so I would say get the goldfish. ^-^
> 
> As for the messyness, it can be helped with the right plants and large water changes. Planting stuff like hornwort, duckweed, anacharis, and water sprite that are all nitrate-zappers do wonders for the nitrate. You'll still need weekly 25%-40% water changes, tho.


I definitely plan on getting some plants, especially since they can work as a snack for the goldfish as well. Im really loving Ryukins as well, when I was younger I had a bunch of feeder fish in a 20 gallon so im looking forward to doing things right this time ^^


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

One more thing about my giant guy, Hurley. He's so much fun! He is more aggressive than any of my other fish. He's got a 10G all to himself and he loves it. He occasionally will blow small bubble nests. But he mostly just patrols his tank. He gets lots of exercise. He will nibble at my finger and it doesn't hurt at all. He has a huge face LOL. I hope i have him for a long time to come! I just wish I knew how old he was. Dont know if he'll get any bigger or if he's already fully grown.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> One more thing about my giant guy, Hurley. He's so much fun! He is more aggressive than any of my other fish. He's got a 10G all to himself and he loves it. He occasionally will blow small bubble nests. But he mostly just patrols his tank. He gets lots of exercise. He will nibble at my finger and it doesn't hurt at all. He has a huge face LOL. I hope i have him for a long time to come! I just wish I knew how old he was. Dont know if he'll get any bigger or if he's already fully grown.




Hmmm if I got one, Id want it to be less aggressive since Id want a school of something in the tank with him 

Hurley sounds fun though!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Hmmm if I got one, Id want it to be less aggressive since Id want a school of something in the tank with him
> 
> Hurley sounds fun though!


Yah - i'm not sure how he'd be with a school in his tank. May not be a good idea


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

yea D:

A king betta would look lost in my tank I think, without something else in there with him XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL I dunno if I'd stick my finger in there xD I got bit by my black CT, Morgoth once. Holy frick, it actually hurt lmao. From then on, I only let my girls finger-nibble hahaha


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Im too afraid to let my bettas nibble me, i know how mean they are XD


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hurley's bite feels like my sorority girlies bites. I can barely feel it. He might be holding back though because he knows where his food comes from. LOL


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

here's a video fo my HM Plakat and HM king together size caparison, the HM king was 3"


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> here's a video fo my HM Plakat and HM king together size caparison, the HM king was 3"


Theres no link D:


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I love ryukin goldfish, they are so beautiful, especially the red and white ones! I think 2 could work in a 29 gallon by themselves, if you have a good filter. I don't know if they would do well with a betta, however, as the two have different temperature requirements. Perhaps you could get a separate tank for the king. Whatever you choose, I hope everything works out!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Litlover: emeraldsky is considering what fish to put in the tank, the choice is between goldfish and a king betta, not both together!

From what I have read, King bettas are just like our regular sized bettas. Some are aggressive, others are docile. Just remember to always have a back-up plan if you decide to try a King with some schoolers.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Litlover11 said:


> I love ryukin goldfish, they are so beautiful, especially the red and white ones! I think 2 could work in a 29 gallon by themselves, if you have a good filter. I don't know if they would do well with a betta, however, as the two have different temperature requirements. Perhaps you could get a separate tank for the king. Whatever you choose, I hope everything works out!



Yep, ive been lurking a goldfish forum and they said its good to go!
I have a really nice filter, its for a 45gallon tank thatll work with them
Ill also have some real plants like anachris thatll help with the ammonia the goldies will leave.

I wont be mixing bettas and the ryukins, it would be one or the other c:







Kytkattin said:


> Litlover: emeraldsky is considering what fish to put in the tank, the choice is between goldfish and a king betta, not both together!
> 
> From what I have read, King bettas are just like our regular sized bettas. Some are aggressive, others are docile. Just remember to always have a back-up plan if you decide to try a King with some schoolers.


Having a back up plan would be a concern for me since I have to buy yet ANOTHER tank to put in my room for my blue lobster. I dont have room to house a king if he became mean, especially since Id have to put him in a bigger tank than a normal betta x.x


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Yep, ive been lurking a goldfish forum and they said its good to go!
> I have a really nice filter, its for a 45gallon tank thatll work with them
> Ill also have some real plants like anachris thatll help with the ammonia the goldies will leave.
> 
> ...


Hehe you could of just asked me for goldfish questions! I was a major goldfish koi keeper, but then gave up beacuse I went on a vacation and my "valuables" died with ammonia poisioning... Fast poopers they are....

+ You should never keep Ryukin, wakin, or any other fast type goldfish. (Double or Single) 
Oranda's should be kept with other goldfish with swimming gene dis-ablilties like the Ranchu or Pearl Scale. And if you really are buying a goldfish with extra cheek, wen, or scale growth, I recommend goldfish PELLETS that have a protein diet about 43% to 55% to give maximum tissue development. Go to LFS, they sud sell Japanese brand GF foods.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Lighterman said:


> Hehe you could of just asked me for goldfish questions! I was a major goldfish koi keeper, but then gave up beacuse I went on a vacation and my "valuables" died with ammonia poisioning... Fast poopers they are....
> 
> + You should never keep Ryukin, wakin, or any other fast type goldfish. (Double or Single)
> Oranda's should be kept with other goldfish with swimming gene dis-ablilties like the Ranchu or Pearl Scale. And if you really are buying a goldfish with extra cheek, wen, or scale growth, I recommend goldfish PELLETS that have a protein diet about 43% to 55% to give maximum tissue development. Go to LFS, they sud sell Japanese brand GF foods.



I do believe ill be sending you a PM then!
I really want to do this right. 
I did read about the pellets and plan on using the sinking ones and maybe some veggies.


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> I wont be mixing bettas and the ryukins, it would be one or the other c:


Ok, I misunderstood your post  Good luck with your goldfish!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Out of all the fish I've owned, betta's and puffers have the most personality hands down. Puffers are SO hard to keep, you never know if you have one that was already brackish and they can just be rough to keep up with. The longest I ever managed to keep one was a little short of a year. I've never had a betta for less than a year. They're just tough, easy to care for fish. The HMPK King I have cost me 20 bucks. He's gained size and mass since I got him. He's a character, he was attacking the water changer the other day LOL. I've owned Goldfish, Piranha, cichlids, an oscar, and many other fish and I can honestly tell you the betta is a better experience than any of them.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Brian10962001 said:


> Out of all the fish I've owned, betta's and puffers have the most personality hands down. Puffers are SO hard to keep, you never know if you have one that was already brackish and they can just be rough to keep up with. The longest I ever managed to keep one was a little short of a year. I've never had a betta for less than a year. They're just tough, easy to care for fish. The HMPK King I have cost me 20 bucks. He's gained size and mass since I got him. He's a character, he was attacking the water changer the other day LOL. I've owned Goldfish, Piranha, cichlids, an oscar, and many other fish and I can honestly tell you the betta is a better experience than any of them.



Dont get me wrong, I ADORE bettas. Its just that I have 17 right now so I'm looking for a little variation c:


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

My King, Tyler, has grown almost a full inch since I got him at the end of the summer (over 3 1/2 inches now). He was super stressed when I got him and in poor health. It took awhile, but he now has the full run of his own 10 gallon and plenty of places to hide out and swim about. And he's got a SUPER appetite! Very full of personality! I'd love to have another, but I'm running out of places to keep good sized aquariums and plugs for the equipment. He's my second of 6 total. I'll try and post a picture of him soon.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Most of the kings at my petco are pretty stressed so im always hesitant about them.

Please do take a picture, i look forward to seeing him!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

They're probably stressed from being in containers too small for them. My giant is a little more fiesty than my other bettas but not enough to be concerned about. He doesn't even touch my last remaining ghost shrimp in his tank (its been sitting out in the open on plants, etc for about a week).


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Yea, I asuumed it was stress. Theyve also been in those cups forever which is sad D:

If I had another 10 gallon I'd totally get one.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

They are WAY too big to ever be in those cups! Poor things can't even turn around. I was looking for another today to rescue, but came across 2 other sad ones and didn't see any Kings.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I know, the ones at my petco reach both sides of the cup so they cant even turn around :C


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Theres no link D:


D: Wow I'm so sorry, and I haven't checked for so long too that this is a super late response >.>

here's my King with my HMPK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5p6_DqSbjI


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> D: Wow I'm so sorry, and I haven't checked for so long too that this is a super late response >.>
> 
> here's my King with my HMPK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5p6_DqSbjI



No problem, thank you so much for posting the video!
Cant believe how big the king is o.o


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> I do believe ill be sending you a PM then!
> I really want to do this right.
> I did read about the pellets and plan on using the sinking ones and maybe some veggies.


I'm sorry. For some odd reason I never saw there was another post to this thread. Derp. 

Anyway about goldfish food, if you get anything aside from a common, I wouldn't feed pellets or flakes at all. The commercial foods use wheat as a binder and that often gives goldfish swim bladder problems. The wheat will cause gas to form in the GI tract and gives them "fish farts" (not as cute as it sounds). Gel food is best, but if you do have to go the commercial food route, New Life Spectrum is widely considered the best. I'm not a fan of Hikari as they tend to have wheat as the first ingredient (means that most of their food is wheat). 

Fresh veggies are a MUST in goldfish diets. I always make sure my fancies have fresh spinach in their tank. It also helps with their plant nibbling. I make sure to get at least one fresh veggie aside from the spinach each day. Zucchini is a great choice as are shelled green peas. 

As far as compatibility: fancies with fancies, commons with commons, sight-impaired with sight-impaired (might be able to get away with a moor and a ryukin but not always), no dorsals with no dorsals. I have a ryukin and a veiltail and plan to get an oranda.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> I'm sorry. For some odd reason I never saw there was another post to this thread. Derp.
> 
> Anyway about goldfish food, if you get anything aside from a common, I wouldn't feed pellets or flakes at all. The commercial foods use wheat as a binder and that often gives goldfish swim bladder problems. The wheat will cause gas to form in the GI tract and gives them "fish farts" (not as cute as it sounds). Gel food is best, but if you do have to go the commercial food route, New Life Spectrum is widely considered the best. I'm not a fan of Hikari as they tend to have wheat as the first ingredient (means that most of their food is wheat).
> 
> ...



Thank you for replying!
I actually already went and got my goldies already c:
I ended up getting 1 ryukin and 2 veiltails, the ryuking is missing an eye though. It looks like he was just born without it since there isnt and scar tissue or blemishes where it would be.

I have some sinking pellets right now, though Im not sure on the brand. Ill look into New Life Spectrums if thats not what I have. I do plan on giving them fresh veggies daily though! They also have some anacharis in there for nibbling as well.

I stayed with similar looking fish. I was only planning on getting veils but then the ryukin was really cute and I knew he wouldnt be bought with only one eye, though he was bigger than the others and MUCH more acitve X) So I got him and he's my favorite XD


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of your new guys. I keep veiltails and ryukins together, so you should be fine. They will nibble on the anarcharis. Mine do it all the time when I forget to add the spinach. I use those veggie clips that you can find at almost any petstore. 

But since you have a ryukin, I would be very vigilant about watching him after you feed him. Ryukin are very prone to issues with bloat. Veggies are a must for his diet. My ryukin struggled with it for years before I found out that the wheat in the food was causing it. I can't feed him commercial food any more because of it. 

Duckweed is another good plant for their tank. It sucks nitrate up like a beast and the goldfish love to munch on it.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Can't wait to see pictures of your new guys. I keep veiltails and ryukins together, so you should be fine. They will nibble on the anarcharis. Mine do it all the time when I forget to add the spinach. I use those veggie clips that you can find at almost any petstore.
> 
> But since you have a ryukin, I would be very vigilant about watching him after you feed him. Ryukin are very prone to issues with bloat. Veggies are a must for his diet. My ryukin struggled with it for years before I found out that the wheat in the food was causing it. I can't feed him commercial food any more because of it.
> 
> Duckweed is another good plant for their tank. It sucks nitrate up like a beast and the goldfish love to munch on it.


Yea, I definitely need to get pics of them ^^
I got the anacharis specifically for them to nibble on. I havent found a store near me that sells duckweed yet though, i hope i can find some soon D:

Alright, I will for sure get veggies then!


----------

